# These pics are pg13



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

Went upper Mad in search of trout
No runs or hits or errors 

THEN I almost stepped on THIS....


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

What the Hell!!?!?!?! Its a chupacabra or bigfoot!!! Seriously though that is gross!!!


----------



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG!
Did it smell bad?


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a Georgia candy bar!


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Thats pretty sick nasty.:Banane45:


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Is that a coyote? Looks like it may have been skinned.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

looks like skinned **** to me


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

treytd32 said:


> looks like skinned **** to me


You're probably right.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Possum...kinda scary though


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like fixins. yum, yum:Banane26:


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

treytd32 said:


> looks like skinned **** to me


Definately is. Most **** hunters and trappers cape them out so they dont have to drag around the extra weight


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks to me like an oppurtunity to use a new type of bait. You never know what they are in the mood for, my brother-in-law loves using road kill. It my not work for the trout but that bloody mess placed in some panty hose and left on the bottom for 30min or so might draw some attention.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey thanks that went well with my Cheese Omelete this morning...........


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I find, what appears to be an enlarged bung hole most disturbing


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes it was gross and did smell very bad!
I believe it was a Possum based on the tail.
I can't figure what did this...esp the way its spread out with
organs showing and the meat picked away from the rib cage?


----------



## mr bill (Nov 17, 2010)

that was a skinned out **** left by either a trapper or a dog runner


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

yep, skint ****. Possums feet pads are more hand-like, and pink. All critters tails will look like possums when the fur is removed(rat tail).
As far as his chest cavity being picked open, means the crows got to him before the buzzards and the coyotes, both of which would have left much less for you to find. Buzzards dont seem to have a taste for skinned *****.
Bungholes are bulls-eyes for scavenger birds, first indication a carcass has been hit by birds. (eyes sockets are #2)

Its not weird or creepy i know this much about dead critters is it? LOL
Was a trapper few years ago. 

HB


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

meisjedog said:


> I find, what appears to be an enlarged bung hole most disturbing


Lol and agreed!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Jasonelder2005 said:


> Looks to me like an oppurtunity to use a new type of bait. You never know what they are in the mood for, my brother-in-law loves using road kill. It my not work for the trout but that bloody mess placed in some panty hose and left on the bottom for 30min or so might draw some attention.


It works much better when you hang it from a tree or from a bridge and let the maggots and such fall in the water. It works like a feeding station! It&#8217;s a 24-7 chum machine once it gets warm enough for the flies to feast on it.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Possums feet pads are more hand-like, and pink.


And they have red fingernail polish too.


----------

